# Blue Ice Queen (okay not really but w/e)



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 13, 2007)

Haha hi guys!
Here is another look I did today with blues and greens! Enjoy =)

Face:
Nivea Soft Moisturizer Cream
Benefit I Am Rebel tinted moisturizer
UD Surreal Skin Foundation in Vision (first time I tried it and WOW it gave me such flawless looking skin, its a winner!)
UD Surreal Skin Creamy Concealer in Hallucination (also a winner!)
MAC Blush in DollyMix 
B.E All Over Face Color in Warmth
MAC Blush in Harmony (for contouring)
Metal X Shadow in Fusion Gold (highlighting cheek and nose area)

Eyes:
UDPP
Paint in Bare Canvas
Metal X Shadows in  6th Sin (on lid), Metalblu (on lid), and Fusion Gold (highlighting brow bone)
NYX  e/s in Wildfire (over metal x 6th Sin e/s and on bottom lashline)
MAC e/s in Belle Azure (over metal x Metalblu e/s and on bottom lashline)
MAC Kohl Power in Feline (on waterline)
Too Faced Lash Injection 

Lips:
'Old Brand that has been d/c for years' Bath & Body Works Lipstick in Desert Rose















































Its a lot darker in person than it seems in pics.

O and I need your opinion!

What do you think of this dress?? For a night out? I know these are not the best pics but the mirror wasn't clean in the fitting room and yeah. :\











Thanks everyone!


----------



## yummiebitez (Dec 13, 2007)

woow... i love how the blue makes your eyes pop! 


btw, that's a cute dress!!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 13, 2007)

you're so pretty! i love that lipstick.


----------



## Joyness (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh wow I love this look - the blues are gorgeous! 

Super cute/fun dress too.


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh very pretty!! And I love the dress, where's it from?!


----------



## ppalada (Dec 13, 2007)

oh ur eyes are awesome..and i love the shape of ur lips..<3..and that dress is waay cute..where did u get it!!???


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks girlies =)
Dress is from Forever 21. 
They have tons of them right now. I guess because of the Holidays. I tried on about 18 today hahaha but ended up with one cause I am pickyyyy


----------



## Baby Mac (Dec 13, 2007)

You look fantastic!!


----------



## black_crx (Dec 13, 2007)

you look so great with these blue / greens!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I like the dress, it's sexy!


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 13, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh wow you are absolutely stunning!!!  You look sexy in blues!!


----------



## fingie (Dec 13, 2007)

Love the makeup _and_ the dress!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 13, 2007)

Bellissima !!!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Thanks girlies =)
Dress is from Forever 21. 
They have tons of them right now. I guess because of the Holidays. I tried on about 18 today hahaha but ended up with one cause I am pickyyyy_

 
Dammit. Now I *really* have a reason to go to the mall, because it's WAY cute. 


You look fantastic, your bone structure is to die for, and you're really freaking hot. Yay!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 13, 2007)

WOW...your eyes are gorgeous, scratch that...YOU are gorgeous!!  And you look smokin' hot in that dress!


----------



## mandragora (Dec 13, 2007)

You're absolutely lovely.  You look stunning in blues.  

And that is one hawt dress.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 13, 2007)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 13, 2007)

that whole ensemble is HOT! hair, eyes, dress would be fantastic for a night out!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Dec 13, 2007)

I love the blue eyeshadows, such a cool look. I think the dress it hot too


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow. You got the total package girl. Flawless as usual!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 13, 2007)

Forgot to say the dress looks hot. That cranberry coloured dress hanging in there looks like it might be nice too (the colour would be awesome on you).


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 13, 2007)

WOW ur sooo pretty...I luv the makeup and the dress is super cute!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_Forgot to say the dress looks hot. That cranberry coloured dress hanging in there looks like it might be nice too (the colour would be awesome on you)._

 
Thank you! The color is pretty but it made me look pregnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There was also a grape colored one but it flowed out and it was kinda long. I needed something short.
I tried on sooooo many.
I liked this one too, what do you think? But didn;t get it cause I wasn't sure. O and ignore the lil pudge hahaha I just had lunch. I couldn't have picked a better time to try on dresses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Dammit. Now I *really* have a reason to go to the mall, because it's WAY cute. 


You look fantastic, your bone structure is to die for, and you're really freaking hot. Yay!_

 
You really should! Out of all the stores I went to that day, Forever 21 had the best selection of outerwear and dresses for the season.
And thank you


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 13, 2007)

Okay. Everyone likes the black dress. Yayyy!! Makes me happy =)
Now what do you gals think on eye shadow colors with the black dress? I was thinking of doing a deep purple smokey eye look with some falsies? Yea?


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Thank you! The color is pretty but it made me look pregnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There was also a grape colored one but it flowed out and it was kinda long. I needed something short.
I tried on sooooo many.
I liked this one too, what do you think? But didn;t get it cause I wasn't sure. O and ignore the lil pudge hahaha I just had lunch. I couldn't have picked a better time to try on dresses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_

 
luv it!  and whateva 'bout the pudge your body is bangin'!!!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 13, 2007)

nice colors! the blue looks so pretty on you


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_luv it!  and whateva 'bout the pudge your body is bangin'!!!_

 
You think I should get it? I don't have anything like it.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Dec 13, 2007)

This is absolutely GORGEOUS. I am totally going to use this as inspiration sometime.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_You think I should get it? I don't have anything like it._

 
Umm.. YEAH!!! It's a hot dress! go for it!!!


----------



## Nox (Dec 13, 2007)

You look gorgeous in both dresses actually!  I kinda like how the white one makes you stand out, it's not common to see a short white dress.

Now, how come I have almost those exact same e/s colors (different brands), and I don't come out looking half that good?  LOL, you do look very stunning in that bright palette though, props to that!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 13, 2007)

You are super hot & love the black dress on you!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_You look gorgeous in both dresses actually!  I kinda like how the white one makes you stand out, it's not common to see a short white dress.

Now, how come I have almost those exact same e/s colors (different brands), and I don't come out looking half that good?  LOL, you do look very stunning in that bright palette though, props to that!_

 
Hahaha thanks Nox! Now I wanna go get it. lol


----------



## entipy (Dec 13, 2007)

I LOVE this look!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh my freakin lord that is GORGEOUS!!!I really love that lip color too.You're too pretty.


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 13, 2007)

You look gorgeous !! And a deep purple smokey eye would be perfect if you decide to go with that black dress


----------



## dewinter (Dec 13, 2007)

Hot!Hot!Hot! *s*


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 13, 2007)

you're so pretty! you have such great features and i agree about the dresses...the black is classic but the white is HOT!


----------



## flossy (Dec 13, 2007)

This look is definitely hot! So is the dress.

I love your hair.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 13, 2007)

You look stunning!! LOVE the eye lip combo & your blending is amazing!!!

Cute dress too


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks again! All of you are too sweet =)

I went back and bought the white dress too! haha <3


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 13, 2007)

Omg, your gorgeous-t!!!!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Thanks again! All of you are too sweet =)

I went back and bought the white dress too! haha <3_

 
Good! That dress was too cute to be left behind! Enjoy!


----------



## hot*pink (Dec 13, 2007)

OMG! You are 50 kinds of gorgeous, I <3 this look!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 13, 2007)

hawt!!!! ur gorgeous!


----------



## tiffdultimate (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow! Very pretty combo. The dress is awesome. Rock it girl!


----------



## nunu (Dec 13, 2007)

first of all gorgeous look and second of all a very glamours dress! you are soo gorgeous!! i <3 this look!


----------



## makeupgal (Dec 14, 2007)

Love both of the dresses.  What a hottie.  You did a GREAT job with your makeup.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Dec 14, 2007)

LOOOOVE the look.

The dress is very cute, especially with some strappy, sparkly high heels!!


----------



## This Is Mine (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow! The blue looks absolutely stunning on you!  BTW- The white dress looks gorgeous on you~ HOT!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 14, 2007)

Super pretty.I soo wanna try this look!


----------



## Schnurbseltini (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, that´s gorgeous!!! I prefer the black dress


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks again, *hugs*

On a side note, I wore the black dress last night and it was a hit!
I also danced with the hottest guy in the club. haha woot woot


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 14, 2007)

You look fantastic.


----------



## blinkymei (Dec 15, 2007)

thats hot!... im not trying to sound like paris hilton... hot makeup and hot dress


----------



## lsperry (Dec 15, 2007)

Simply beautiful....


----------



## erynnj (Dec 15, 2007)

looks so pretty looks kinda like the metalblu look i posted 2 days ago but i didnt use the teal color, sooo good with that dress and you are really pretty! great hair too!


----------



## clamster (Dec 15, 2007)

You are so pretty!! I love your hair the black dress is awesome!!


----------



## astronaut (Dec 16, 2007)

LOVE the colours! And you have very nice skin!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 16, 2007)

Smokin hot look


----------



## aziajs (Dec 16, 2007)

I love this look.  It's perfect on you.  

P.S. I like the black dress.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks to the rest of you.

Psssttt...try the UD foundation, it works wonders! Secret to great looking skin.


----------



## Merrybelly (Dec 18, 2007)

Love the makeup and the dress!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Dec 20, 2007)

Gorgeous....and super hot dress.


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 20, 2007)

sooooooooo cute


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 20, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## Moppit (Dec 20, 2007)

Very pretty and sexy makeup.  I love the colours you used on your eyes.


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 20, 2007)

You look gorgeous with the make-up (also love the black dress you tried on)! Your eyes are now officially my crush. LOL!


----------



## Melly44 (Dec 20, 2007)

I love the black dress you tried on!! soo cute! i wanna find one like that!!!...


----------



## Summer (Dec 21, 2007)

WOW. just... WOW. I am speechless. You are stunning. Just beautiful. wow.


----------



## Pei (Dec 21, 2007)

Looking really FAB!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 21, 2007)

I HATE YOU. 

seriously you are flawless.

damn you.haha. but seriously.. you are FREAKIN' stunning. get the dresses! you look super hot.


----------



## midget (Dec 21, 2007)

damn you're hot and that's one hot look


----------



## nunu (Dec 22, 2007)

i can't stop looking at you!! so damn gorgeous!! hope you had fun in the club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what brush did you use to apply metal x? i just got them today!


----------



## slvrlips (Dec 22, 2007)

very pretty 
love the black dress very hot


----------



## ChiCindy (Dec 23, 2007)

Your makeup is so pretty. The dress is a great pick also. What color do u use in the UD foundation?


----------



## MACisME (Dec 23, 2007)

um hi, ur gorgeous,.


----------



## madamepink78 (Dec 23, 2007)

Makeup and Dress looks great!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChiCindy* 

 
_Your makeup is so pretty. The dress is a great pick also. What color do u use in the UD foundation?_

 
Vision


----------



## Niki (Dec 24, 2007)

I find the dresses are HOT!!!


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 13, 2008)

omg you are so gorgeous!  I love these colors on you, and the blending is perfect.  I need to try this look myself!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Thank you! The color is pretty but it made me look pregnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There was also a grape colored one but it flowed out and it was kinda long. I needed something short.
I tried on sooooo many.
I liked this one too, what do you think? But didn;t get it cause I wasn't sure. O and ignore the lil pudge hahaha I just had lunch. I couldn't have picked a better time to try on dresses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 
That one is really cute!! ANd I love the makeup!


----------



## Jot (Feb 13, 2008)

stunning look x


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone =)


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 13, 2008)

that lip color is fantastic!! and yes, the dress is fierce and you look great in it~


----------



## angeluv009 (Feb 13, 2008)

Geeze ur beautiful! Like indian Barbie and ur boy is ROCKING!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 14, 2008)

that blue is gorgeous and that black dress is sooooooo sexy. i can't wait till my boobies are gone so i can wear stuff like that


----------

